# EOS M5: A damned good camera! Comparison with the 7D MkII and the Lumix GX80



## JoFT (Feb 12, 2017)

I reviewed my M5 with my other Canon APS-C camera as well with my "always with me travel gear" of the last years - the µ43 system - and my newest camera there: the Lumix GX80 - which ic called in other Countries GX85 or GX81...


The M5 is a really great camera. And as a mirrorless camera it has some outstanding features - one side is the focusing confidence o Dual Pixel AF. Another topic is the really great connectivity in combination with the Canon Camera Connect app. This is just awesome... 


The full review you will find under: http://bit.ly/2iooJMo


Have fun with it...


----------

